# LEAKED AUDIO: Uber's all-hands meeting had some uncomfortable moments



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html
*LEAKED AUDIO: Uber's all-hands meeting had some uncomfortable moments*
Yahoo Finance 6/13/17

Yahoo Finance exclusively obtained audio of the meeting, which had some uncomfortable moments.

"Let us all address the elephant in the room - where is Travis?" Uber board member Arianna Huffington said. "On Sunday during our board meeting in Los Angeles, Travis told the board that he would like to take some time off, that the confluence of recent events, the death of his mother, whom he buried on Friday, and all that the company has been going through in the last few months, meant for him that he wanted to take a step back from the day-to-day management of the company."

Uber's board voted unanimously to adopt all the recommendations in Covington & Burling's report, which included reallocating some of Kalanick's responsibilities, enhancing board oversight, improving the human resources and complaint process, and increasing Uber's diversity efforts by regularly publishing diversity statistics and using blind resume reviews, for instance.

*A 'disrespectful' comment*
While speaking, Huffington pointed out that Uber was adding a woman to its board, Wan Ling Martello.

"There's a lot of data that shows when there's one woman on the board, it's much more likely that there will be a second woman on the board," she said around six minutes into the recording.

"Actually what it shows is it's much likely to be more talking," Uber board member David Bonderman said.

"Oh. Come on, David," Huffington responded.​
Later on during the meeting, Uber's chief HR officer, Liane Hornsey, told everybody to "stand up and give each other a hug."

*From War to Peace*
Huffington also announced a symbolic change, which earned tepid applause: changing a room in the office named the "War Room" to the "Peace Room."

The company also said it would no longer encourage employees to work longer and always be "on."

"Uber is a data-driven company, and the data shows unequivocally that when you work longer, you're not working smarter," Huffington explained. Later, she added, "When you're always on, you're depleted, you're distracted."

Uber's reputation has taken a severe beating following a slew of scandals over the last three months, including allegations of sexual harassment and developing secret software to outsmart local authorities, not to mention the loss of at least nine executives, including Uber SVP of Business Emil Michael this week.

Kalanick's leave of absence and Michael's departure should not come as a surprise given both executives were the subject of much criticism for behavior many outsiders deemed cavalier and at times downright unprofessional. At an Uber company outing back in 2013, for instance, Kalanick advised his employees about their sexual behavior via email. The following year, Michael received flack for suggesting Uber should hire a team of opposition researchers to dig up dirt on reporters who were critical of the ride-hailing company.

UPDATE: *David Bonderman is resigning from Uber's board effective Wednesday* as a result of the 'inappropriate' comment he made to director Arianna Huffington.

--------------------------------------------------------

Ironic - or apropos that at a company board meeting discussing how to implement changes to Uber's corporate culture of sexism that a board member would make a sexist and stupid comment.

Oh well... he probably didn't want to remain on the board anyway.

(at this rate, Uber is going to be run by Arianna Huffington)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wan Ling Martello
Wal Mart
Nestles
Now Uber.

Wal Mart. And Nestle are so caring about their workers . . .



Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html
> *LEAKED AUDIO: Uber's all-hands meeting had some uncomfortable moments*
> Yahoo Finance 6/13/17
> 
> ...


" at this rate, Uber is going to be run by Arianna Hufington" . . .

Ive had this feeling since she arrived on the board.
Travis confided in her.
She likes to keep him close.

Now she is " addressing the Elephant in the room".

Do not be surprised.
Many events have unfurled since her arrival.

Will they make Uber stronger ?
Or weaker ?

Watch someone new swoop in for the " "interception" now that the groundwork has been orchestrated.

Often those who initiate and orchestrate power plays, do not get to reap the benefits of all their work.

I refuse to buy Nestle products or allow them in my home since x Nestle CEO said " water is not a right" and " people should have to pay for water"

Welcome to the strip mines.

Recomendations of Covington and Burling legal firm were unanimously accepted . . . let that ring in your ear a while . . .

I.P.O. MAY BE OUT IN A YEAR.

WE HAVE GONE FROM A COMPANY TO A GLOBALIST CORPORATION.

THINGS WILL NOT IMPROVE FOR DRIVERS.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuber executives and board members just can't help themselves with foot in mouth disease.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Fuber executives and board members just can't help themselves with foot in mouth disease.


Too much P.C. !
Are they running a business or a nursery school !


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

"Where is Travis?" Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Where's Travis?" Lol


Serious.
Travis is taking care of his Dad.
And himself.
Its been a rough year for him.

Did you read ?
They want to call the Uber " WAR" room the " Peace Room " !!!

We need our FEARLESS LEADER TO RETURN QUICKLY !


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

What's the point of getting all excited on the latest uber development? Kalanick can go wherever he wants. Rates stay the same!!! Not one mention - in Mr. Holder's report - on driver explotation and ridiculous low rates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ontheroad said:


> What's the point of getting all excited on the latest uber development? Kalanick can go wherever he wants. Rates stay the same!!! Not one mention - in Mr. Holder's report - on driver explotation and ridiculous low rates.


The drivers arent important.
Never were.
Bring Back our Fearless Leader !

I hear already they want to call the Uber " "War Room" the " Peace Room".

I didnt sign up for the peace room.

Bring back our Viking War Lord.
That is what i signed up for.

TO PILLAGE AND PLUNDER !


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ontheroad said:


> What's the point of getting all excited on the latest uber development? Kalanick can go wherever he wants. Rates stay the same!!! Not one mention - in Mr. Holder's report - on driver explotation and ridiculous low rates.


Ariana huffington and Eric Holder are going to fix Uber. This company is run by leftist idiots. Now wonder it's all fubar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Ariana huffington and Eric Holder are going to fix Uber. This company is run by leftist idiots. Now wonder it's all fubar.


Yes.
Vote it out of office.
Look where it lands.

Uber " Peace " Room !

Odin welds the Gate of Valhalla shut at such Utterance !

Heimdallr bars entrance !

A " Peace Room" where back stabbings are plotted , instead of calls out and challenges.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

They can sort out corporate culture all they want. I could care less unless rates go back to $1.50 per mile!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ontheroad said:


> They can sort out corporate culture all they want. I could care less unless rates go back to $1.50 per mile!


They are far too occupied on squabbling
Over what WE have yet to produce to even consider an offering capable of inspiring us to produce what they imagine they posess.

They just dont get it.

But Reality waits for them.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> This company is run by leftist idiots.


Is it though? Pretty sure leftists don't support paying poverty wages and ripping off employees.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They have no choice but to see it soon.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Is it though? Pretty sure leftists don't support paying poverty wages and ripping off employees.


Yeah, these are the same people that advocate mandatory $15 hr minimum wage requirements. Yet are perfectly happy with the current pay structure for UBER drivers. The fact is that their only defense against their horrible pay structure is that we are independent contractors. As far as they are concerned we can take it or leave it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> Is it though? Pretty sure leftists don't support paying poverty wages and ripping off employees.


Obviously they do. They're just total hypocrites


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Obviously they do. They're just total hypocrites


They have no problem spending other peoples money though..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> They have no problem spending other peoples money though..


I agree that Huffington and Plouffe (two of the most powerful people in the company) are moral hypocrites - but the fact is, it is there job to spend other people's money: that is what fast growing start-up companies do with the money that investors give them voluntarily.

Now, if they were spending tax dollars, you'd have a point.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Too much P.C. !
> Are they running a business or a nursery school !


How do you expect them to distract the media from the actual issues the company is going through if it's not a designed method that fuels an eternal drama/distraction machine to keep the public away from realizing the actual problems.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree that Huffington and Plouffe (two of the most powerful people in the company are moral hypocrites - but the fact is it is there job to spend other people's money: that is what fast growing start-up companies do with the money that investors give them voluntarily. Now, if they were spending tax dollars, you'd have a point.


I meant it more in the leftist political sense: High taxes, fees regulations.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I meant it more in the leftist political sense: High taxes, fees regulations.


ah... you mean like actually paying for the things you spend money on and protecting the health safety and welfare of the country.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ah... you mean like actually paying for the things you spend money on and protecting the health safety and welfare of the country.


OK....this will be my last statement on the subject (these political arguments are so predictable). I respect your left leaning opinion. I get there are two sides to every story. I will say in closing that there is certainly a need for taxes regulations and other government oversight. My personal opinion is that those taxes and regulations go far beyond what is necessary mainly due to irresponsible spending and an insatiable need for more revenue from the middle class.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> OK....this will be my last statement on the subject (these political arguments are so predictable). I respect your left leaning opinion. I get there are two sides to every story. I will say in closing that there is certainly a need for taxes regulations and other government oversight. My personal opinion is that those taxes and regulations go far beyond what is necessary mainly due to irresponsible spending and an insatiable need for more revenue from the middle class.


Agree completely. It doesn't matter who the occupants are - DC is a swamp.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

There were two gaffes during that presentation.

One:
Board member interrupts presentation on sexism to make a sexist comment. Which by the way was funny as hell. I laughed for several minutes before I could finish reading the article.

Two:
HR chief Liane Hornsey asked everyone in the room "to stand up and give each other a hug," Every HR training on harassment I have attended stated this is a VERY bad idea. One hug may be construed as unwanted sexual contact.

I think Uber as a company couldn't keep itself from stepping on its own ding dong even if it was only 2 inches long.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html
> *From War to Peace*
> Huffington also announced a symbolic change, which earned tepid applause: changing a room in the office named the "War Room" to the "Peace Room."


To poorly paraphrase Shakespeare:
A room by any other name would still be a room.

We have this same stupidity where I work. Management goes on a retreat once a year to come up with new ideas and figure out new ways to torture us. But a few years ago they started calling it an "advance" because they didn't want the negative consequences of retreating. It is still the same bullshit but now they call it by a ridiculous name. Or maybe they didn't want to be confused with the French? 

With Uber trying so hard to stop sexism. I think they should require all partners to wear a uniform in support of the cause. How about one of these for every partner?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree that Huffington and Plouffe (two of the most powerful people in the company) are moral hypocrites - but the fact is, it is there job to spend other people's money: that is what fast growing start-up companies do with the money that investors give them voluntarily.
> 
> Now, if they were spending tax dollars, you'd have a point.


The reason Uber is losing billions every year is because these San Francisco socialists are trying to turn a taxi service into some kind of a mass transit do-gooder city bus


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Instead of whining about being an unappreciated, underpaid driver, DO SOMETHING! Organize...strike...quit. 

Everyone complains "poor us drivers" but when it comes time to stand up, crickets.

Drivers are the key to Rideshare. No drivers, no business. For the life of me, why drivers don't understand this and TAKE ACTION is dumb founding. Keep whining and keep getting treated like dirt up until driverless cars take care of the problem.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JayBeKay said:


> Instead of whining about being an unappreciated, underpaid driver, DO SOMETHING! Organize...strike...quit.


Yes, please quit driving.
More rides and more surges for the rest of us. :')

Get past the first three pages of a google search on the term 'uberpeople.net' and you will start to see all of the media/blog/newspaper/magazine attention all of the 'whining and complaining' here gets... which means that posting here IS doing _something_. Even if it's all that most people can do - it is something... and some of us do much more.

What are you doing?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> OK....this will be my last statement on the subject (these political arguments are so predictable). I respect your left leaning opinion. I get there are two sides to every story. I will say in closing that there is certainly a need for taxes regulations and other government oversight. My personal opinion is that those taxes and regulations go far beyond what is necessary mainly due to irresponsible spending and an insatiable need for more revenue from the middle class.


Imperial conquest is expensive so of course they need revenue from the middle class. Are you saying you don't want hundreds of bases in 100s of countries around the world? You need taxes to pay for that. I don't want my country to become some weakling that stops destroying cities around the world. We need money for that. We spend 8Xs more than the second largest spender on military (I mean that's what Obama said, and all the other charts I've been seeing for years). Wait, Idk if that's leftist to want to destroy civilization, but I do know it's expensive, and the leftist Bush regime did spend a lot on the civilization destruction. But taxing the rich is immoral. The rich should pay less than the middle class, cuz they are better people, generally, otherwise they wouldn't be rich, and it's the middle class that benefits from the perpetual warfare, cuz it gives them a reason to live. You rightist people who want to lower taxes make me sick. We have a lot of bombing to do. And guerrilla armies to fund, and friendly dicktaters to prop up. This stuff makes me proud of my country, and if it weren't for the taxes, how could we keep it going?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

JayBeKay said:


> Instead of whining about being an unappreciated, underpaid driver, DO SOMETHING! Organize...strike...quit.
> 
> Everyone complains "poor us drivers" but when it comes time to stand up, crickets.
> 
> Drivers are the key to Rideshare. No drivers, no business. For the life of me, why drivers don't understand this and TAKE ACTION is dumb founding. Keep whining and keep getting treated like dirt up until driverless cars take care of the problem.


We're too broke to organize, strike, or quit. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> We're too broke to organize, strike, or quit. Ain't nobody got time for that.


...then keep getting screwed. I love the victim mentality. Better yet, get another job.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, please quit driving.
> More rides and more surges for the resat of us. :')
> 
> Get past the first three pages of a google search on the term 'uberpoeple.net' and you will start to see all of the media/blog/newspaper/magazine attention all of the 'whining and complaining' here gets... which means that posting here IS doing _something_. Even if it's all that most people can do - it is something... and some of us do much more.
> ...


Weak retort. Uber/Lyft are glad most drivers are lazy and will never stand up for themselves. Posting on boards gets you nothing. It's this kind of attitude that allows those with power to keep screwing those who don't.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JayBeKay said:


> Weak retort.


Very glad to have someone here with your insight and knowledge and experience on the influence (and lack thereof) of this internationally quoted website.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html
> *LEAKED AUDIO: Uber's all-hands meeting had some uncomfortable moments*
> Yahoo Finance 6/13/17
> 
> ...














Jesusdrivesuber said:


> How do you expect them to distract the media from the actual issues the company is going through if it's not a designed method that fuels an eternal drama/distraction machine to keep the public away from realizing the actual problems.


Death to the zionist fed.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, please quit driving.
> More rides and more surges for the resat of us. :')
> 
> Get past the first three pages of a google search on the term 'uberpoeple.net' and you will start to see all of the media/blog/newspaper/magazine attention all of the 'whining and complaining' here gets... which means that posting here IS doing _something_. Even if it's all that most people can do - it is something... and some of us do much more.
> ...


When you misspell it you're taken to the bizarro universe of google... Trust nobody.



Tihstae said:


> There were two gaffes during that presentation.
> 
> One:
> Board member interrupts presentation on sexism to make a sexist comment. Which by the way was funny as hell. I laughed for several minutes before I could finish reading the article.
> ...


Is that a prophylactic?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

JayBeKay said:


> ...then keep getting screwed. I love the victim mentality. Better yet, get another job.
> 
> Weak retort. Uber/Lyft are glad most drivers are lazy and will never stand up for themselves. Posting on boards gets you nothing. It's this kind of attitude that allows those with power to keep screwing those who don't.


Ah...you belong to the "you don't like it, quit/get another job" camp. Nothing wrong with that if that's what you preach. Trust me...I'm working on it. I'm also a returning student trying to finish a degree by August and my senior project actually deals with the current gig economy and what it's place in labor history might be. There are only so many hours in a day for most of us and some of us got stuck. I don't have any loyalties to this gig nor am I blaming anybody for my dumb mistake of getting tangled up with these crooks.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

these people give me nausea.....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

In the words of a hit song by French pop star Mylene Farmer:

**** them all.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't even keep quiet when they are getting rocked in front of everyone LOL


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Imperial conquest is expensive so of course they need revenue from the middle class. Are you saying you don't want hundreds of bases in 100s of countries around the world? You need taxes to pay for that. I don't want my country to become some weakling that stops destroying cities around the world. We need money for that. We spend 8Xs more than the second largest spender on military (I mean that's what Obama said, and all the other charts I've been seeing for years). Wait, Idk if that's leftist to want to destroy civilization, but I do know it's expensive, and the leftist Bush regime did spend a lot on the civilization destruction. But taxing the rich is immoral. The rich should pay less than the middle class, cuz they are better people, generally, otherwise they wouldn't be rich, and it's the middle class that benefits from the perpetual warfare, cuz it gives them a reason to live. You rightist people who want to lower taxes make me sick. We have a lot of bombing to do. And guerrilla armies to fund, and friendly dicktaters to prop up. This stuff makes me proud of my country, and if it weren't for the taxes, how could we keep it going?


D ick taters. They serve those at most fast food establishments. Forum censored the name Dick Smothers as in taters smothered in special sauce.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ontheroad said:


> Not one mention - in Mr. Holder's report - on driver explotation and ridiculous low rates.


Of course not - driver pay is not newsworthy. The public doesn't care about that. On the other hand, Uber execs going to Korean escort karaoke bars and banging out more than just tunes, that is newsworthy, just like any other Uber faux pas.

Holder was brought in for media damage control; that's all.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

So do we get a tip button. Otherwise who cares who is running this shit show...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

A tip button isn't going to help our cause much at this point. Most of the millennial generation doesn't believe in tipping. Cheapskates gonna cheap. We need higher rates and/or more consistent surge again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Imperial conquest is expensive so of course they need revenue from the middle class. Are you saying you don't want hundreds of bases in 100s of countries around the world? You need taxes to pay for that. I don't want my country to become some weakling that stops destroying cities around the world. We need money for that. We spend 8Xs more than the second largest spender on military (I mean that's what Obama said, and all the other charts I've been seeing for years). Wait, Idk if that's leftist to want to destroy civilization, but I do know it's expensive, and the leftist Bush regime did spend a lot on the civilization destruction. But taxing the rich is immoral. The rich should pay less than the middle class, cuz they are better people, generally, otherwise they wouldn't be rich, and it's the middle class that benefits from the perpetual warfare, cuz it gives them a reason to live. You rightist people who want to lower taxes make me sick. We have a lot of bombing to do. And guerrilla armies to fund, and friendly dicktaters to prop up. This stuff makes me proud of my country, and if it weren't for the taxes, how could we keep it going?


There is no longer a " Middle Class".

Government Housing for Everyone !

Your 800 square foot box awaits !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> We're too broke to organize, strike, or quit. Ain't nobody got time for that.


EXACTLY
why we need another rate cut .
NO NEED TO TIP !


----------

